

Start the GoDaddy Exodus - aj
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/12/28/on-eve-net-boycott-dump-godaddy-exodus-begins/

======
FormStorm
Though I'm happy that Godaddy was made to buckle by the collective force of
the internet, I can't help but ask: what about the other 149 companies on the
SOPA list? Has no one thought about this? The only reason the internet went
after Godaddy is because it is one of the few companies within the internet's
reach. None of the major media player on the list have suffered or will
suffer. Why? Because the internet is an utopia and the world out there is way
way bigger than the internet can reach. So much for that fantasy, everybody.

